# Yit'gabeyr k'ari la'amod ba'boker la'avodat bor'oh...



## david mb

Hi,
I'm looking for a good English translation of the first line in the Orach Chaim section of the Shulchan Aruch. In transliteration it's, Yit'gabeyr ka'ari la'amod ba'boker la'avodat bor'oh she'yehay hoo me'oreyr ha'shachar;
Thanks to anyone who can help.

David


----------



## Tararam

Since I have no idea about Shulchan Aruch, I had to look up the hebrew text of your English translation 
"יתגבר כארי לעמוד בבוקר לעבודת בוראו, שיהא הוא מעורר השחר_"
_My attempt:
"Let one rise in the morning as a lion to worship his maker, he (the maker) who is the raiser of the dawn.

Couple of notes:
1. "Let one rise" in the sense of "let's rise/let's wake up... you can also translate this by "one should rise..."
2. "Raiser of the dawn" means that god is the one who makes the sun rise and shine. I'm not so sure about the word "raiser" lol, how else do you call someone who makes something raised/raises something?

Hope this helps you...


----------



## david mb

Tararam said:


> Since I have no idea about Shulchan Aruch, I had to look up the hebrew text of your English translation
> "יתגבר כארי לעמוד בבוקר לעבודת בוראו,שיהא הוא מעורר השחר_"
> _My attempt:
> "Let one rise in the morning as a lion to worship his maker, he (the maker) who is the raiser of the dawn.
> 
> Couple of notes:
> 1. "Let one rise" in the sense of "let's rise/let's wake up... you can also translate this by "one should rise..."
> 2. "Raiser of the dawn" means that god is the one who makes the sun rise and shine. I'm not so sure about the word "raiser" lol, how else do you call someone who makes something raised/raises something?
> 
> Hope this helps you...



That's very helpful, thank you.  For the end of the quote in English, I would say someone awakens the dawn.

David


----------



## TrampGuy

I, too, am unfamiliar with the context (and text), but I'll give it a go :

"A man should overcome himself ("be strong as a lion") to wake up in the morning for God's worship, as it is him (God), the bringer of dawn"


----------



## david mb

TrampGuy said:


> I, too, am unfamiliar with the context (and text), but I'll give it a go :<BR><BR>"A man should overcome himself ("be strong as a lion") to wake up in the morning for God's worship, as it is him (God), the bringer of dawn"



THANKS FOR YOUR HELP.

 David


----------



## origumi

You could try online English translation of the whole book, like here: http://www.shulchanarach.com


----------



## arielipi

יתגבר כארי לעמוד בבוקר לעבודת בוראו,שיהא הוא מעורר השחר
as opposed to all the others, i am familiar with it, 
[one] should struggle as a lion at morning [to] wake [up //or awaken]  [for to] work [his] creator[/maker] , so that he[the man] will be awaker of the morning


----------



## david mb

origumi said:


> You could try online English translation of the whole book, like here: http://www.shulchanarach.com



thanks for the information. I'll try it.

 David


----------



## OsehAlyah

Is שיהא spelled correctly in the above sentence?


----------



## origumi

OsehAlyah said:


> Is שיהא spelled correctly in the above sentence?


 יְהֵא                          is the Aramaic form of Hebrew יִהְיֶה. It's common in ספרות הלכתית and consequently in other texts.


----------



## OsehAlyah

Thanks Ori.


----------



## JaiHare

arielipi said:


> יתגבר כארי לעמוד בבוקר לעבודת בוראו,שיהא הוא מעורר השחר
> as opposed to all the others, i am familiar with it,
> [one] should struggle as a lion at morning [to] wake [up //or awaken]  [for to] work [his] creator[/maker] , so that he[the man] will be awaker of the morning



The context agrees with arielipi, by the way. The one that is seen as awaking the dawn is the one who is rising early to do his religious duty. This is a standard teaching in Judaism - that a person who gets up quickly before the sunrise to get ready for his prayers is as one who wakes the day - rather than the day waking him.


----------



## david mb

thank you.

 david


----------

